# night sights for pt 145 and 709



## TimothyS (Sep 14, 2009)

I've not been able to find any that will work on the millenium pro pt 145. I alos haven't found any for the 709 and I've not yet found a grip/pinky extension for the 709 slim either, however I did find that the keltec pf-9 extension will work. I would prefer a stock version or an extended mag maybe a 12 round version like the walther pps.tumbleweed


----------



## TimothyS (Sep 14, 2009)

I know I've added a couple other issue but my main concern is night sights.:smt023


----------



## TimothyS (Sep 14, 2009)

Nobody has anything to say about the my thread. I picked up a keltec pinky extension and it fits but it doesn't look quite factory. Its looks good and does the job


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

TimothyS How's the 709 slim working for you? I've had mine for several months now and it has worked great.
I have been searching for night sights just as you, but still no luck. Sooner or later someone will make a set.
My 709 has 750 rounds through it so far and it's accuracy keeps impressing me at the range.


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

TimothyS said:


> Nobody has anything to say about the my thread. I picked up a keltec pinky extension and it fits but it doesn't look quite factory. Its looks good and does the job


Do you have any pics of the extenstion? We are interested in doing this to my wife's 709 when we get it back from Taurus.
Marty


----------



## Martywj (Oct 10, 2009)

TimothyS said:


> I know I've added a couple other issue but my main concern is night sights.:smt023


I have not been able to find a source for night sights for the 709 or my Mil Pro PT140 either. I continue to look.
Marty


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

the 709 hasn't been out long enough to be able to find parts on the after market

here's another thread on mil pros

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?p=151342


----------

